# Anime



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

I am absolutely addicted to Gunslinger Girl II right nao!
X3
What are you all addicted too? If any? maybe I can escape my addiction and get addicted to something else!
 Murr!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm watching Sukisho! before I have to send it back to my roommate


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 11, 2010)

I watched through Mushi-shi again this last week.

I'm also working my way back through all three seasons of Slayers since Slayers Revolution (the fourth of five seasons) is out on DVD next month.

Addicted to? Nothing in particular.


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Feb 11, 2010)

Soul Eater and I just finished Elfin lied


----------



## Nargle (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't really like anime. The frame-rate and the cheap, limited style of animation gets really irritating, especially from the point of view of an animation student. I also have yet to find an anime with a story line that I find relatively interesting. I actually dislike shows like Family Guy for the same reason, though.

I will say, though, that Spirited Away is one of my favorite movies. Miyazaki is a genious X3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG SOUL EATER! X3 They previewed it in Shonen Jump, but I never saw it again -_- must see it! XD thanks for reminding meh


----------



## Milo (Feb 11, 2010)

any anime that doesn't include raping 12 year old girls with 10 ft long boobs. 

I haven't been watching much anime lately, but I remember trigun and cowboy bebop. there's full metal alchemist, Abenobashi, furi curi, and a few other shows. I'm torrenting a few random anime shows I've never seen though. some of them are pretty cool 

there are some really good movies as well, like tekkonkinkreet and akira


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

All of what you said about anime depends on what animes you see - you need to see the original japanese with subtitles, otherwise it sux XP and each anime is differently-styled-ish.  I hate xxxHolic because of the lanky arms and weird movements for example.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

10 foot long boobs are everywhere, so I technically you hate all anime XD
JK, gunslinger girl boobs are quite flat in comparison.  A nice break from the infinite cleavage


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

Tekkonkinkreet is cool


----------



## Milo (Feb 11, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I'm watching Sukisho! before I have to send it back to my roommate



ok, I just googled that... I'm watching that same show, but it's called sukisyo as well 0_o


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh, hey.

Stereotypes.

Typical anime thread ahoy. :V



Maddrow said:


> OMG SOUL EATER! X3 They previewed it in Shonen Jump, but I never saw it again -_- must see it! XD thanks for reminding meh



Episodes 1-13 are out on DVD now. Volume 2 with 14-26 is out next month. 

If they keep up that kind of schedule there'll be four volumes total.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

Nargle said:


> I don't really like anime. The frame-rate and the cheap, limited style of animation gets really irritating, especially from the point of view of an animation student. I also have yet to find an anime with a story line that I find relatively interesting. I actually dislike shows like Family Guy for the same reason, though.
> 
> I will say, though, that Spirited Away is one of my favorite movies. Miyazaki is a genious X3


 
Miyazaki is the GOD of all that is anime.  I have all the soundtracks by Joe Hisaishi from his movies X3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 11, 2010)

Where can I buy Mind Game

or watch Mind Game


----------



## Milo (Feb 11, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Tekkonkinkreet is cool


for the record, quoting people is easier to tell who you're directing comments to 

and yea, I like anime with good frame rate. 

shamefully, which is why I like the occasional naruto episodes. a few of the episodes have really good frame rate.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 11, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Where can I buy Mind Game
> 
> or watch Mind Game



You know I'm not entirely sure if that ever got a proper release in the US. 

It's long overdue. 

Anyway:http://www.nyaatorrents.org/?page=download&tid=65043

Enjoy.

Dead Leaves is really, really good, too.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 11, 2010)

Anything Osamu Tezuka is amazing in my book! :3


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 11, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Anything Osamu Tezuka is amazing in my book! :3



I am proud to own all of THIS. I love Tezuka.

e: Yeah, it's manga. It never got animated. I know it doesn't apply to this thread, technically.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks

I got your suggestions from that other thread copied down somewhere


----------



## Bando (Feb 11, 2010)

I used to read the .//SIGN manga, but i never watched the anime. I'll probably get around to watching it sometime soon.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm a total Rozen Maiden fan. I'm obsessed with dolls and Souseiseki because of it.

Other than that, Mnemosyne. Amazing anime. Very sexual and violent though. But surprisingly good plot for such a short anime.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Me, the anime freak of these forums are not an anime freak.
Though, I still love some animes.
Nope, not yaoi.
I like psychological horrors combined with other things - at most it came out to be Chaos ; Head - my favorite anime.  Higurasi is a bit more freaky but with less details and less story subject and mutiple plots. Chaos ; Head doesn't have almost any information or details and that thrillls. I like those two. I used to watch lucky star because I had to and it was a lol. As for touhou, I don't play it, don't look at it and don't post hentai at the moriya shrine. I know some of the characters and that's about it.

Most of the clasical shonens the world has I HATE AS FUCK and I WOULD RUIN THEM TO DEATH.
Only seinen.
And more seinen but with sexuality :3


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Me, the anime freak of these forums are not an anime freak.
> Though, I still love some animes.
> Nope, not yaoi.
> I like psychological horrors combined with other things - at most it came out to be Chaos ; Head - my favorite anime.  Higurasi is a bit more freaky but with less details and less story subject and mutiple plots. Chaos ; Head doesn't have almost any information or details and that thrillls. I like those two. I used to watch lucky star because I had to and it was a lol. As for touhou, I don't play it, don't look at it and don't post hentai at the moriya shrine. I know some of the characters and that's about it.


I think you would LOVE Perfect Blue. Confusing at first, but great.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2010)

Man, I love anime, but I haven't watched any i forever... Too busy with other things. =_=


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

Wynter_pheonix said:


> Soul Eater and I just finished Elfin lied



Hell yea, Black Star...FTFW!!! (FOR THE FUCKING WIN)

right now I'm actually looking at a few older anime, one is Ranma 1/2 which is surprising funny and manages to keep me entertained even though some of the fights are subpar lol

Also SirRob, I love that avy of yours, I tend to look like that quite a bit...I find it hard though to crack a smile :\


----------



## Revy (Feb 11, 2010)

theyre are many good ones i cud say.


----------



## Leon (Feb 11, 2010)

Does anyone remember, rarouni kenshin? I loved that show when i was younger i've looked for it several times can't find it, can anyone help me with this?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Does anyone remember, rarouni kenshin? I loved that show when i was younger i've looked for it several times can't find it, can anyone help me with this?



Now that you mention it, that was one of my all time favorites but I never got to see the last season end D:

I need to look this up myself


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Now that you mention it, that was one of my all time favorites but I never got to see the last season end D:
> 
> I need to look this up myself


_Don't._ For the love of all that is good in this world, don't. It'll ruin your life. 

Rurouni Kenshin is my favorite anime, and I like pretending that the last few episodes never happened.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> _Don't._ For the love of all that is good in this world, don't. It'll ruin your life.
> 
> Rurouni Kenshin is my favorite anime, and I like pretending that the last few episodes never happened.



I look at your avy and I believe you now D:


----------



## Leon (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Now that you mention it, that was one of my all time favorites but I never got to see the last season end D:
> 
> I need to look this up myself


 
Well if you have any  luck with finding it let me know.




SirRob said:


> _Don't._ For the love of all that is good in this world, don't. It'll ruin your life.
> 
> Rurouni Kenshin is my favorite anime, and I like pretending that the last few episodes never happened.


 
To tell you the truth I dont even remember much about the show just the name..and his sword was a reverse blade or something.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I look at your avy and I believe you now D:


Glad to hear it.


leon said:


> To tell you the truth I dont even remember much about the show just the name..and his sword was a reverse blade or something.


Well, I remember watching a few episodes on YouTube a while back, so you can just check there, unless they've been removed.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 11, 2010)

leon said:


> To tell you the truth I dont even remember much about the show just the name..and his sword was a reverse blade or something.


I must have good memory, I haven't seen the show in forever but I know his love interest was Kaoru and they lived with Yahiko, Megu, and Sanuske. I think I got the names right, too lazy to check.


----------



## Leon (Feb 11, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I must have good memory, I haven't seen the show in forever but I know his love interest was Kaoru and they lived with Yahiko, Megu, and Sanuske. I think I got the names right, too lazy to check.


 
Well you have better memory than me, and if you want ill find the names.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm still addicted to Mononoke (The medicine seller, not the movie)
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaLHDDNi470[/yt]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaLHDDNi470
and Ayakashi
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2ZCBgsi1S0[/yt]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2ZCBgsi1S0


----------



## Conker (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm watching Dragon Ball Kai right now.

It's just as awesome now as it was when I was like...10?


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 11, 2010)

Escaflowne - still as awesome as ever.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh my Kami-sama. I freaking love Gunslinger girl, I've watched it at least 7 times.  
I pray to FSM every day that someone will start scanilating the Manga again.

Also

I am very into anime, have you been watching the new seasons?  Fullmetal Alchemist, Inuyasha, Dance in the Vampire Bund, Seikon no Qwasor, Kimi no todoke.   
It's really quite an amazing time to be an otaku.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 11, 2010)

Tide-Line Blue is pretty awesome though short.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 11, 2010)

I am dissappoint. >: (


----------



## pheonix (Feb 11, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I am dissappoint. >: (



Why? Did you want somehing mentioned and it wasn't? I can name more shit if you want.

One Piece is the shizzles, Shaman King also kicks ass, can't forget Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, Bid-O, Samurai Champloo, and Dragonball. Hell There's a shitload more but there's not enough time for this.

I just can't think of anymore right now cause I'm drunk. >.>


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 11, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> I am absolutely addicted to Gunslinger Girl II right nao!
> X3
> What are you all addicted too? If any? maybe I can escape my addiction and get addicted to something else!
> Murr!



Gundam.

Currently waiting on Season 2 of Gundam 00 to be released in the U.S.  |:C

Also rewatching Gundam Wing.  On Episode 27.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 11, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Why? Did you want somehing mentioned and it wasn't? I can name more shit if you want.
> 
> One Piece is the shizzles, Shaman King also kicks ass, can't forget Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, Bid-O, Samurai Champloo, and Dragonball. Hell There's a shitload more but there's not enough time for this.
> 
> I just can't think of anymore right now cause I'm drunk. >.>



That's better.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 11, 2010)

Also my avi is from an anime, guess what i'ts from.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 11, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> That's better.



I knew it. :3



footfoe said:


> Also my avi is from an anime, guess what i'ts from.



No. There's no way I can guess right.

I just thought of Yu Yu Hakusho for some reason so there's another.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 11, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I knew it. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yu Yu Hakusho was a WTF to me when I saw the first five minutes of it.

Like "Aw, shit.  It's over before the first episode.  He's dead.  :/".  But damn it gets awesome through the series.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 11, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yu Yu Hakusho was a WTF to me when I saw the first five minutes of it.
> 
> Like "Aw, shit.  It's over before the first episode.  He's dead.  :/".  But damn it gets awesome through the series.



I know right? When I first saw that I was like "D:" Then the week after I was like ":|" Then I was like "=D"


----------



## Morumotto (Feb 11, 2010)

I adored Clannad and Death Note... might revisit them soon.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 11, 2010)

Morumotto said:


> I adored Clannad and Death Note... might revisit them soon.


YES! Clannad is amazing.  I've never cried watching anything until clannad.

Of course the best anime ever PERIOD is 

*AZUMANGA DAIOH*


----------



## pheonix (Feb 11, 2010)

footfoe said:


> YES! Clannad is amazing.  I've never cried watching anything until clannad.
> 
> Of course the best anime ever PERIOD is
> 
> *AZUMANGA DAIOH*



Ninja Scrolls was pretty epic so idk about that. Saying the best will just bring you trouble my friend.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 11, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Ninja Scrolls was pretty epic so idk about that. Saying the best will just bring you trouble my friend.


the best

okay the best comedy.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 11, 2010)

footfoe said:


> the best
> 
> okay the best comedy.



That word _best _is still there. Someone will contradict as I can't think of any funny anime comedies.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I think you would LOVE Perfect Blue. Confusing at first, but great.


Yeah I'll check that out  What is the name in japanese? I just want to find an airmoto of it in nicovideo.
I'll search that anyway - thanks.
GO YURI
Newsubject
Fuck you
Fuck you internet
WHY ARE THERE THREE MOAR PAGES?


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 11, 2010)

I am currently watching Durarara!!,Ookami Kakushi, and Omamori Himari.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 11, 2010)

I like Diebuster and Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann because they're incredibly stupid fun.
also hello i am a giant face
also here's a chicken man

Dead Leaves.

Magical Shopping Arcade Abenaboshi (the movie episode was pretty hilarious). :rainbows:
Eureka Seven. :stars: (I can't help it, three of the runs had excellent animation, I loved the character design; also the stupid music references, also ADROCK THE KING)
I'm working on Bounen no Xam'd, but I'm not that impr-:unicornfarts:

uh
Metropolis.
Cat Soup.
Pretty much every Studio 4C short, also a lot of things where Shinichiro Watanabe was involved.
Paprika (even though it's apparently Satoshi Kon's weakest work and I should feel bad)
The Fox and the Tanuki is like one of my favorite things ever, but that's just because I love that "I'm-meatspin-in-your-face-over-perspective" and Fleischer, and wiggly arms :3 although, i don't know if that's really what people would consider 'anime'

oh man
pom poko (happy story! *everything fucking dies!* foxes are *dickheads*! also everything is balls. you're sitting in a room made of balls, your computer is balls, you just ate a big pile of pubic hair masquerading as cheerios)
mikkudonarauduuhambauruguu

also i was up all night studying calculus and now im at work and i have like 80 cups of coffee surging through my veins
so
sory :'(


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Yeah I'll check that out  What is the name in japanese? I just want to find an airmoto of it in nicovideo.
> I'll search that anyway - thanks.
> GO YURI
> Newsubject
> ...


Not sure of the Japanese name, but I found a torrent under the English name that had Japanese with English subs. 


jellyhurwit said:


> Eureka Seven. :stars: (I can't help it, three of the runs had excellent animation, I loved the character design; also the stupid music references, also ADROCK THE KING)
> 
> Cat Soup.


Jelly ilu


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

None!

I'm not a huge anime fan. In fact, I dislike most of it. I did like Cowboy Bebop, Outlaw Star, and FLCL though. I liked Death Note until it started to suck.

I used to watch InuYasha when I was younger, but then I realized that it was never going to end and was just going to keep repeating itself in an agonizingly predictable fashion, and moved on.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> I am currently watching Durarara!!,*Ookami Kakushi*, and Omamori Himari.


Ookami Kakushi almost meets my standars for horror 8D But it's not horrfying, not funny, not psychological and tries to put sexual stuff in everything - WE DON'T NEED IT BECAUSE THERE IS YIFF 8D



jellyhurwit said:


> I like Diebuster and Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann because they're incredibly stupid fun.
> also hello i am a giant face
> also here's a chicken man
> 
> ...


That's very nice but the only anime you named I heard of was eureka seven and I am not going to realy watch it .


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno, your avatar is amazing.

Sunred is basically the best thing airing in Japan right now. :V

e:

Next to Durarara.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 12, 2010)

Nargle said:


> I don't really like anime. The frame-rate and the cheap, limited style of animation gets really irritating, especially from the point of view of an animation student. *I also have yet to find an anime with a story line that I find relatively interesting.* I actually dislike shows like Family Guy for the same reason, though.
> 
> I will say, though, that Spirited Away is one of my favorite movies. Miyazaki is a genious X3



Watch this:  http://www.watchcartoononline.com/anime/last-exile/page/3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 12, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> CynicalCirno, your avatar is amazing.
> 
> Sunred is basically the best thing airing in Japan right now. :V
> 
> ...


XD
Good thing I don't understand anything in japanese - but I love randomly lurking nicovideo finding memes. So I found that.
Also, airmoto 
HON DA WA
FLECHKE


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Ookami Kakushi almost meets my standars for horror 8D But it's not horrfying, not funny, not psychological and tries to put sexual stuff in everything - WE DON'T NEED IT BECAUSE THERE IS YIFF 8D.


 

Ookami Kakushi isn't like Higurashi no Kaku Koro Ni series that series where the whole town murders over and over again on Ground-hog day.Right now, I am watching Seikon no Qwaser which I thought sucking breast for the lord and savior was laughable.


----------



## Kelo (Feb 12, 2010)

there is countless shows I have already watched and finished but currently I am following Bleach (at it comes out in English, fuck subtitles if I want to read it will be in a book), and Naruto Shippuden (sadly only is in subtitles but this show is soo fucking amazing that I will put up with it).


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> All of what you said about anime depends on what animes you see - you need to see the original japanese with subtitles, otherwise it sux XP and each anime is differently-styled-ish.  I hate xxxHolic because of the lanky arms and weird movements for example.



I love xxxholic because of the lanky arms and weird movement.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 12, 2010)

i'm addicted to finding shows worth watching.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 12, 2010)

*Anime's I've watched/watching & liked:*

Darker than Black
Darker than Black season 2 (ending sucked)
Bleach
Cowboy Bebop
Death Note
Keroro Gunso
K-on!
Haruhi
Lucky Star 
Initial D
Wangan Midnight
Fullmetal Alchemist
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
FLCL
Code Geass

I think that is a decent list.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 12, 2010)

I was over a friends with my media harddrive.
and they found lucky star and opened it while i was in the john

and they busted my balls for like 20 minutes


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

POM POKO
<33333
Someone mentioned Pom Poko.

_Mister Raccoon, Mister Raccoon
Won't you play with me somehow?_


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 12, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> I was over a friends with my media harddrive.
> and they found lucky star and opened it while i was in the john
> 
> and they busted my balls for like 20 minutes



I feel oh so sorry for you.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> POM POKO
> <33333
> Someone mentioned Pom Poko.
> 
> ...



YEAH SOMEONE

*shut up*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 12, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Ookami Kakushi isn't like Higurashi no Kaku Koro Ni series that series where the whole town murders over and over again on Ground-hog day.Right now, I am watching Seikon no Qwaser which I thought sucking breast for the lord and savior was laughable.


Yeah.. I watched kind of TONS of animes.
One of the most HURRable ones was Magical Pokan(Comes in different names )
Now, I am watching some Shoujo Ai :3 serieses and Chaos ; Head all over again.
I seem to hate shonen but like seinen.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

:[


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 12, 2010)

Code Geass
Hyper police
Blue Gender

X3


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> I was over a friends with my media harddrive.
> and they found lucky star and opened it while i was in the john
> 
> and they busted my balls for like 20 minutes


What lucky star is like FREAKING AWESOME


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 12, 2010)

_If you don't wanna be so accident prone
Keep out our forest
And we'll leave you alone_


----------



## Jelly (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> .



hey
remember when that one gets hit by the car

also when that old tanuki's balls made a celestial treasure ship
and 
but also it was balls?

thanks



footfoe said:


> What lucky star is like FREAKING AWESOME



yeah, they're rubes, man


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 12, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> POM POKO
> <33333
> Someone mentioned Pom Poko.
> 
> ...


I just took a good 2hours to watch it.
I approve.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

footfoe said:


> What lucky star is like FREAKING AWESOME


YES IT IS


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 13, 2010)

Hate anime. They're all the same.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Hate anime. They're all the same.


Yeah but people create memes on them and memes are all different.
GET!
DOWN!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm not a big anime fan. But I did enjoy watching trigun.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 13, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Hate anime. They're all the same.


Not rly. They all pretty much look the same, yeah. But the plots are pretty varied. You get stuff like Lucky Star, with lots of over exaggerated facial expressions and no plot. And then you get crap like Mnemosyne, which has a tad more plot, no weird expressions, and VIOLENCE. :3

But I totally understand if none of that appeals.

Edit: Perfect Blue would be a better example. Less sex and weird demon/angel crap. Great psychological thriller.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 13, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Not rly. They all pretty much look the same, yeah. But the plots are pretty varied. You get stuff like Lucky Star, with lots of over exaggerated facial expressions and no plot. And then you get crap like Mnemosyne, which has a tad more plot, no weird expressions, and VIOLENCE. :3
> 
> But I totally understand if none of that appeals.




I think it is the very recognizable style the Japanese have that makes anime look all the same.

I recommend watching "Spirited Away" I have it on DVD and imo it is a great anime movie, and the director of "Spirited Away" has just released a new movie which I forget the name of now.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think it is the very recognizable style the Japanese have that makes anime look all the same.
> 
> I recommend watching "Spirited Away" I have it on DVD and imo it is a great anime movie, and the director of "Spirited Away" has just released a new movie which I forget the name of now.


I added another example that doesn't have the trademark huge eyes, etc. 

Eh, still kinda sucks

Ah well.

But yeah, Spirited Away is great :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 13, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I added another example that doesn't have the trademark huge eyes, etc.
> 
> Eh, still kinda sucks
> 
> ...



Is it just my imagination, or do the more adult themed anime have the smaller eyes?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Is it just my imagination, or do the more adult themed anime have the smaller eyes?


You know, you may have a point there o.o


----------



## Bun (Feb 13, 2010)

cowboy bebop
rurouni kenshin
yuyu hakusho
GDW
trigun

mostly the classics :3


----------



## Cooon (Feb 14, 2010)

I watched all 24 episodes of Karin in like...2 days...but that's just me.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 14, 2010)

Whisper of the Heart is d'awww.

The country roads scene. Also I cry at this film every time.


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of Legendz: Tale of the Dragon Kings
It's weird and childish, but I like it because it's funny and has a ton of furry appeal.  My avatar is from it.

I also like Code Geass.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 14, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> I'm a huge fan of Legendz: Tale of the Dragon Kings
> It's weird and childish, but I like it because it's funny and has a ton of furry appeal.  My avatar is from it.
> 
> I also like Code Geass.



That reminds me of this weird anime show called something like "Legend of the Four Kings" with some teenagers who were also dragons.
The military kidnapped one of them or something. My mother bought me a VHS with about five episodes on it years ago.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> I'm a huge fan of Legendz: Tale of the Dragon Kings
> It's weird and childish, but I like it because it's funny and has a ton of furry appeal. My avatar is from it.
> 
> I also like Code Geass.


 
Both are VERY good!  Been meaning to get LEgendz for a while...
Jeez, Code Geass is hard to follow XD


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 16, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> That reminds me of this weird anime show called something like "Legend of the Four Kings" with some teenagers who were also dragons.
> The military kidnapped one of them or something. My mother bought me a VHS with about five episodes on it years ago.



I saw an episode and a half of that, and I liked it a lot. not because of the whole dragon thing, but because it seems really fast-paced and fun to watch.  Pretty amusing, and very entertaining.


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2010)

I hate anime.

Honestly, it gives me a headache.

:c


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I hate anime.
> 
> Honestly, it gives me a headache.
> 
> :c


 
Your avatar has changed...
It is on fire....
:/....
I luv it XD


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 16, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> I'm a huge fan of Legendz: Tale of the Dragon Kings
> It's weird and childish, but I like it because it's funny and has a ton of furry appeal.  My avatar is from it.
> 
> I also like Code Geass.



that show was so extremely goofy and childish... the ending was pretty sad though.

im not that much of an anime fan. i watched a few shows but not because it was anime but simply because i liked the shows themselves^^


----------



## Hir (Feb 16, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Hate anime. They're all the same.


Look, if you're going to hate on anime (which I approve), use good and non-close-minded reasoning.


----------



## Sortika (Feb 23, 2010)

Has anyone seen Ponyo? It's the new Hayao Miyazaki that I think was mentioned a few posts up. If you haven't, I recommend it; visually stunning with a simple little plot and some gorgeous sequences :3


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Feb 23, 2010)

Pani Poni Dash
*Eureka 7* (My personal fav so far)
Lucky Star
Durarara
Skip Beat
Ghost Hunt.
I know a few other good ones, but those are enough to last you awhile. XD


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 23, 2010)

I watched 6 seasons of Inuyasha. 

The show Mushishi.
Trigun. 
Cowboy Bebop.
Negima! Magister Negi Magi.


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone here like code geas? I'm doing q group cosplqy with some friends at AX this summer and i need to watch it D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 23, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> I'm a huge fan of Legendz: Tale of the Dragon Kings
> It's weird and childish, but I like it because it's funny and has a ton of furry appeal. My avatar is from it.


Oh, I seen that Animu :!:

It has a lot of hohay.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 24, 2010)

Legendz has nice dragons and wolves and lions and oh my


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 24, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Legendz has nice dragons and wolves and lions and oh my


Don't forget about the gay Crocodiles:!::!::!:


----------

